# Progress so far...



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all,

So I normally post my build/ progress threads over on Edition 38, but with the latest addition being a TT i felt it appropriate to sign up to TT Forum.

Anyway, here is the latest purchase


























2011 Sline TDI Quattro.

As with all of my previous cars I fooled myself into thinking I wouldnt tinker with this one but that didnt last long. First up was an RS style grill from Xenon UK. Pretty good quality and fit given the price.


























Next up came the accessory fixed spoiler. I was really keen to get an TTSR spoiler but I couldnt justify £900 on a new one from Audi and Iv heard/ read bad things about the ebay copies.


















I really wasn't keen on the third support initially but it's grown on me massively. Following the spoiler came the carbon mirrors. Boy what a pic of a job that was. The retaining locking bolts are made of cheese and were a mission to get out. Anyway, the carbon is a really nice subtly addition and I can see a few more carbon touched being added soon.


















Next up, the interior. I help on to the Recaro CSs I had in my old A4. Thankfully the frames I made up for the A4 meant they went straight into the TT, result! The alcantara centers are a great match to the door cards and rear bench.


















So thats where ill leave this for now. I have wheels and suspension to go on over the weekend so ill keep you updated with pics and progress onces its all on.

There are a couple of photos of my previous cars here is anyone is interested - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1461490


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome, stunning looking car. Love the seats and you clearly have good taste with your wheel choice


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Looking good mate! Love the clean look!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks nice, one question though why a diesel? I just don't get why other than mpg people buy them. The engine sound is dreadful. I contemplated getting one but just couldn't put up with that sound. Sorry I know you have your reasons for getting one I am sure.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ian222 said:


> Looks nice, one question though why a diesel? I just don't get why other than mpg people buy them. The engine sound is dreadful. I contemplated getting one but just couldn't put up with that sound. Sorry I know you have your reasons for getting one I am sure.


haha thats a fair question. My previous A4 was a diesel and I purchased that purely based on the milage I was doing on a daily basis. The reason for sticking with a diesel is I dont think I could hack seeing the fuel gauge dropping so quickly. Iv had it mapped already and the power and torque is great now for daily use.

Also, the engine sound enhancement hides the sound of the engine anyway so thats not an issue, from the inside anyway lol


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good excuse like it :lol:

I may see it about i am only in Herne Bay.


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

r3_tbh said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice, one question though why a diesel? I just don't get why other than mpg people buy them. The engine sound is dreadful. I contemplated getting one but just couldn't put up with that sound. Sorry I know you have your reasons for getting one I am sure.
> ...


Devil juice [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice looking car


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good! Where did you get the mirrors from?


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Looking good! Where did you get the mirrors from?


I took a punt on some from ebay and thankfully they were all good - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332041517242? ... EBIDX%3AIT

The packaging they came in was very good. lots of padding and individual pockets

]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Love them alloys one of my faves on the TT


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

wlondoner said:


> Love them alloys one of my faves on the TT


 I have to confess I do really like them as well. I currently have these sat waiting to go on.










They were on my buddy Adams TT previously and looked awesome. Im not sure if the gold or even the wheels will stick, will have to see what they look like once its lowered.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I prefer the ones you got on already tbh!
Will you sell them or keep them? If you sell make sure you don't sell too cheap as they are very desirable!


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

A little update for you all. Suspension is now on and wheels fitted. I like both wheels but really dont like the 30 profile tyres on the ETA Betas.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Liking those new rims. Amazing how decking the car makes it look so mean.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Where did you take it to get the air ride fitted? Didn't think there was anyone down our way that did it.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ian222 said:


> Where did you take it to get the air ride fitted? Didn't think there was anyone down our way that did it.


I fitted it myself at a friends garage in Sittingbourne. He is also an Airlift distributer and can offer supply and fitting. http://www.carbonmotive.co.uk/


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks killer on the ind-T's(or whatever those wheels are) Nice to see more guys on air here


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Danaldsob said:


> Looks killer on the ind-T's(or whatever those wheels are) Nice to see more guys on air here


Thanks. They are ETA Beta Venti R wheels.

Made a bit more progress with the audio upgrades. The standard system sucks so Iv changed the headunit to an RNS-E and swapping the rear speakers for a pair of subs.


















The subs are going to be fun and I need to get them mounted and make the rear quarters sealed enclosures. Iv got plenty of silent coat to play with so hopefully they will make a decent improvement. I also need to look into getting and retrofitting a bluetooth module with the RNS-E.


----------



## alexharvey52 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you mind me asking how much how where you got the spoiler from?

Also how much was the airlift?

Cheers.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

alexharvey52 said:


> Do you mind me asking how much how where you got the spoiler from?
> 
> Also how much was the airlift?
> 
> Cheers.


I got lucky and found the spoiler on gumtree for £200.

Airlift for these starts around £3000 new, but they share the same setup as mk5's and mk6's so its quite easy to find a second hand kit.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Iv made a little more progress with the audio build. Rear quarters are now sealed and treated with sound deadening, adapter rings made and mounted to accept the subs.





































They line up pretty well with the panel trims. I will need to trim a little bit away but im hoping to be able to retain the normal grills. Next up is to try and identify the correct cables to the rear amp so I can tap into the loom to get my amp up and running for the subs. Does anyone happen to know the pinouts for the non bose amp?










I have also trimmed down my bumpstops to help get the rear down a little further.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a very individual car.

The carbon mirrors. Was the fitment of all the parts bang on or did you need to modify anything? What marks would you
Give the fit out of 10?

I am almost ready to pull the trigger on these and don't want to waste £300


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The outer clear piece at the end of the led blinker seems to be missing?


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

qooqiiu said:


> The outer clear piece at the end of the led blinker seems to be missing?


Im really happy with the mirrors actually. The carbon has been skinned over the top of a case by the looks of it but all edges have been smoothed in nicely. The end caps are there but sit a little further back than normal now, due to the additional layer of carbon.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Would you take a couple of close up pictures.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's the pin outs you wanted

There's two for the standard non Bose amp, depending if yours is UDS or not

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Here's the pin outs you wanted
> 
> There's two for the standard non Bose amp, depending if yours is UDS or not
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you very much.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

qooqiiu said:


> Would you take a couple of close up pictures.


Of course. I will drop you a PM once I'm home later this evening


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

R3, if you look at the label on the top of the rns-e you'll see aswell as the line outs, there's actual live speaker outs on block "A" that could be used if required

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Top man. Thanks


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I like it..very much


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Made the most of the sun over the weekend and took a few snaps. Excuse the dust, I couldn't be bothered to wash it again  .

I also assessed the paint situation and its worse than I initially thought. With the help of a buddy we took the rotary to one corner of the bonnet but the quality of the paint is so bad there was no point doing anymore. There are buffer trails all over the car, both under the paint and on top - respray here we come.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks beat r3

Are you going to do the rear diffuser gloss black ?

I'd loose the chrome fog rings too but only my opinion mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Looks beat r3
> 
> Are you going to do the rear diffuser gloss black ?
> 
> ...


Iv considered going carbon with the diffuser. C6 carbon have just skinned a fuel cap for me which should be here this week.

The chrome rings are on the list as well. I dont dislike them chrome, but they do look a little lost now the grill surround is black.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Fitted my carbon fuel cap over the weekend. Made the mistake of not checking that the release cable had actually fed into the boot before closing the cap. Trying to release the cap through the inner arch wasnt fun lol.




























Much better. I just need to remove the unleaded sticker from the inside, paint it black and find a diesel sticker to put back on.


----------



## Andrew9758 (Feb 20, 2017)

Keep up the good work, like you i have the xeonz TTRS grill to go on as well which is hopefully getting done at the same time as the major service. Then have the performance chip to go on.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

time for a little update.

I finally got round to sorting out the terrible paint on the TT. I booked the car in with Ross at RW Paint, who painted my mk1 golf and A4 previously.

I stripped the car down for him ready to work his magic.










The front end in particular was in a bad way and had to be taken right back to bare metal










And the colour. I opted for LC9Z which is a mk4 golf metallic black which is a nice change from the flat black.


















Looks even better in the sun! 










Once I got it reassembled and back home I wrapped the rear bumper insert in matt black. I also opted to leave the badges off the rear.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks amazing  I always wondered how my black TT would look with a decent metallic finish. What did the respray cost?


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> Looks amazing  I always wondered how my black TT would look with a decent metallic finish. What did the respray cost?


Thanks buddy. I have to admit I get friendly rates from Ross. This one cost me £1500 but you would expect to normally pay £2000+. His quality of work is very good and I would highly recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Joech92 (Feb 23, 2017)

Love this!

Did you make the carbon mirror covers or did you purchase them?

Keep it up, Joe!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The mirrors are these https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARBON-FIBRE-S ... 3083143539


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Joech92 said:


> Love this!
> 
> Did you make the carbon mirror covers or did you purchase them?
> 
> Keep it up, Joe!


Yes, those are the ones above. Quality and fit is very good, Im very happy with them.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunning! My kinda car.


----------



## TT-TDI (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm a fan! Very nice car [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

TT-TDI said:


> I'm a fan! Very nice car [smiley=cheers.gif]


Thanks buddy. Quite enjoying the OEM look of the car at the moment with it back on the stock wheels so Im tempted to take the air off and go back to stock setup.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Love the car, subtle mods are much more effective IMO.

Keep up the good work !


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Just bought a 2011 Tdi yesterday how easy is it to fit the rear spoiler? I'm local to you in Whitstable..
Lovely looking car.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Rob Knox said:


> Just bought a 2011 Tdi yesterday how easy is it to fit the rear spoiler? I'm local to you in Whitstable..
> Lovely looking car.


Hi Rob,

Sorry for the slow response. Fitting the spoiler was very simple. The boot inner trim removes with a couple of screws and clips. There are then a series of retaining nuts that hold the spoiler to the boot. Nice and simple. You just have to ensure you install a suitable seal and tighten everything so water doesnt get in.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

A little update, having not been on here for a while.

The 20" ETA Betas are now sold and have been replaced with some 19" Ispiri FFR1s. The front brakes have also been changed to a TTRS setup.

The rear seats have not come out completely and replaced with a cage. Im trying to keep it looking stealth and not too OTT.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Those wheels look much nicer IHMO. More "stealth" less "bling". Well done! 

What's next...de-chrome the front rings? Might look nice if your paint shop could match the rings to the color of the wheels for a bit of contrast up front.


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> What's next...de-chrome the front rings?


Definitely do this. I've just changed my grille and got rid of the chrome surround, and bought new gloss black rings and I'm very happy with the look - very stealthy!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking fantastic ! What's the off set on the alloys ?


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you.

The fog rings have been a thought for a while. I kind of like the chrome as it ties in the the headlight a little. On the other hand they are the only proper chrome finish on the exterior so maybe darkening them would be better.

The wheels are 19", 9.5J, ET 45.

Not too sure what's next. I'd like to look at the rear brakes and maybe look at a spaced TTS/ RS caliper with an RS6 disc. That should even things out a little. Im also in the process of redoing the boot install. Pics to follow.

Chrome doesnt look THAT bad does it?


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Chrome rings look just right. If they were black it would look nasty.


----------

